# Hawaii Dive Photos



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I just got back from my honeymoon in Oahu and thought I would share a few photos from our dives. I have a ton to go through, so these are just a few I picked out when I got home yesterday. These were all shot with a Nikon D90. Wide angle shots used the 12-24/4 and the macro stuff was shot with the 105/2.8VR. I'll post more later.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Those are fantastic! Congrats to your marriage! That war plane was really neat!


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Congratulations you two! 
James


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Congrats.
I really like the color contrast in #3.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

*A few more*

Our group heading down into the blue










Frog Fish (see if you can find him)









My wife


















Octopus









Japanese Dragon Eel



























9' Galapogos Shark (shot from inside a cage)









on my way down for some macro shots


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Super pics, congratulations on your marriage


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

Very nice. Tell us about the housing for the D90.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Saltwater Soul said:


> Very nice. Tell us about the housing for the D90.


I'm using the Ikelite housing for the D90. I got the 8" dome port for the 12-24 and a flat port for the 105. I have decided that the 105 is too long on the D90 (1.5x crop) for underwater - mainly because it requires me to back up a lot of times to get a fish completely in the fram and my strobes become less effective at the longer distances. It's also extremely difficult to shoot macro underwater if there is a current. I am opting for the 60mm macro for future dives. I'm using two Ikelite DS-161 strobes.

A lot of people complain about the Ikelite housings being to big and bulky, but I don't have a problem with it. I'm not going to pay the extra $$ for one of the machined aluminum housings. I actually like the fact that the Ike housings are clear and I can visually inspect my o-ring seal before getting in the water.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

wow!! great pics! congrats on your marriage!


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Great pictures. I used to have a Nikonos V but never got the hang of it to get shots like those. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Brassnadz said:


> Great pictures. I used to have a Nikonos V but never got the hang of it to get shots like those. Thanks for sharing.


The digital stuff is much easier. It's a little different than shooting on land but the learning curve is much more forgiving than it was for the Nikonos systems.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

You sure that isn't Galveston Bay?
So, that's what you've been up too! (-:}


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, Congrats on your marriage and all the best!


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

driftfish20 said:


> Thanks for sharing, Congrats on your marriage and all the best!


X2!!!! :doowapsta


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Arlon said:


> You sure that isn't Galveston Bay?
> So, that's what you've been up too! (-:}


Yep, I've been hiding out most of this year. Getting everything planned for the wedding took up quite a bit of time, so I haven't been out shooting much. I am really impressed with the D90 so far. I can see myself carrying it when I travel and don't feel like dragging the big stuff around with me. I was originally planning on getting a D300s do dive with, but got a great deal on the D90 that I couldn't pass up. I would have been happier with the D300s (mainly for the AF), but the D90 will be just fine for most of the stuff I'm planning to do with it.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing. Congratulations on getting married. Hope you have a great life together.


----------



## TokioTX (Apr 10, 2009)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## fishz (Jul 16, 2010)

Those are some great shots! I've always wanted to go swimming with the sharks... only with a cage of course. Congrats on your marriage!


----------

